# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Cucphuong Resort & Spa giảm 50% giá phòng vào ngày thường từ thứ 2 đến thứ 5

## huyenngoc267

*Cucphuong Resort & Spa giảm 50% giá phòng vào ngày thường từ thứ 2 đến thứ 5 hàng tuần*

Nhân dịp kỷ niệm ngày giải phóng miền Nam 30/4 và ngày quốc tế lao động 1/5 Cucphuong Resort& Spaxin gửi tới Quý khách hàng chương trình khuyến mãi “Ưu đãi giảm giá cho nhóm khách đặt từ 5 phòng trở lên 50% giá phòng vào ngày thường từ thứ 2 đến thứ 5 hàng tuần” từ nay đến hết tháng 04/2012. Đây là món quà tri ân ý nghĩa mà công ty muốn gởi đến khách hàng đã đang và sẽ ủng hộ để khu nghỉ dưỡng nước khoáng nóng Cúc Phương ngày một hoàn thiện hơn.

Khi đăng ký mua phòng tại khu nghỉ dưỡng nước khoáng nóng Cúc Phương Khách hàng sẽ được hưởng các chính sách ưu đãi đặc biệt của kỳ khuyến mãi này.

Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ

KHU DU LỊCH NGHỈ DƯỠNG NƯỚC KHOÁNG NÓNG CÚC PHƯƠNG
CUCPHUONG RESORT & SPA

- Địa chỉ : Thôn Đồng Tâm - Xã Cúc Phương - Nho Quan - Ninh Bình
- Tel/Fax : 03 03 848 888

Văn phòng Sales tại Hà Nội:

- Địa chỉ: Tầng 1 nhà A3, Ký túc xá Thăng Long, phố Cốm Vòng, phường Dịch vọng Hậu, quận Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.

- Tel/Fax: 04. 6252 7979

- Email : cucphuongresort@gmail.com
- Website:cucphuongresort.com

----------

